# LONDON | 10 Broadway | Pro



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

*10 Broadway* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127011605#post127011605

Project facts


Address: 8-10 Broadway London SW1

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: BL Development Limited

Architect: Squire and Partners 

Height: 80-60m

Floors: 20-14fl


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

waoo
Why london's every single project is so creative n distinguish design? it is mystery for me


----------

